# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software )  محتاج مساعده ضرورية بخصوص هاتف IKU V400 حد يفيدني ارجوكم

## mostafa hosam

موبايل iku v400 علق علي الشعار فعملت له سوفت وير بفلاشة T-SMART_FP789L-T FIRMWARE والموبايل فتح واشتغل لكن الشبكه فصلت الخط بيقرأ لكن الشبكة مكتوب لاتوجد خدمة ياريت حد يقولي احل المشكلة ازاي ؟؟؟؟؟

----------

